# Did Super Record change for 2011?



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

I see several people selling SR11 8 pc groups on ebay for around $1700. Is the group changing for 2011? Why the price drop?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*some changes...*

There's nothing that you'd notice - an overpriced Ti spindle on the crank and the only aluminum part of the RD was replaced with carbon is the only significant changes that I can think of. All it amounts to is a few grams for a lot of money.


----------



## volubilis (Jan 2, 2009)

It appears the geometry of the front derailleur lever at the cable attachment point may have been changed. Take a look at 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFA2s3Q6GQ4
This is a video of what appears to be sequential pages in a Campy 2011 SR brochure. Stop it at the FD page at 1:40 - it says "New front lever: optimized geometry for improved shifting performance". the next page a few seconds later shows comparison of the old and new levers indicating a change in cable fixation to "increase total stroke". If true this will address some problems some have noted here with clearance. Although my 2009 Record FD is working ok, the outer plate clearance in third click on big front-smallest rear cog is tiny. So, I have ordered a 2011 and will report up by-and-bye. v.


----------



## charlieboy (Sep 10, 2003)

*new alphabet soup on chainrings*

Hey you forgot the new XPSS super duper shifting chainrings as compared to last years obviously no good EPS actuation 

I just got an athena 2010 chainset and those chainrings are super shiny machined bliss. (with EPS - Actually I love them)


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Got this off of the Velonews.com IB coverage.

"And as for the big leap forward Campagnolo made this year in front shifting effectiveness, created by a combination of a different cam in the lever, new chainrings with more and further refined shift ramps, and slight changes to the front derailleur arm, Campy owners with 2010 11-speed groups can get some of that performance improvement by using the 2011 chainrings. The crank spider is the same for 2010 and 2011, but the new rings require more care mounting, since there is no longer a backing nut; the chainring bolts thread right into the inner chainring."


----------



## volubilis (Jan 2, 2009)

volubilis said:


> It appears the geometry of the front derailleur lever at the cable attachment point may have been changed. Although my 2009 Record FD is working ok, the outer plate clearance in third click on big front-smallest rear cog is tiny. So, I have ordered a 2011 and will report up by-and-bye. v.


 Got it, installed and ridden. The lever arm is indeed changed as in the brochure in the link I posted. Here is a photo -

The 2011 is on the left (SR), 2009 on the right (Record). You can see the difference in position of the tab, with an approximately (by my measurement) 1.5 mm shorter lever arm. With the new FD set up on my bike exactly the same as the old one (according to the method described by C-40 in another thread, 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=225211 ), it produces about 1 to 1.5mm greater overall stroke amplitude from 0 clicks to 3 clicks, resulting in 1mm clearance in large front (50T CT) and small rear (12T) rather than the less-than-0.5mm whisker of clearance I had before, and consequently easier setup. The shifting is the same (excellent) as with the 2009 as best I can tell. With my setup I get no chain rub while on the big ring (3 clicks) in the 10 smallest cogs and just a whisper in the largest RD cog. On the small (34T CT) ring, at 0 clicks on FD there is no rub until the next to smallest RD cog, occasionally a bit on third to smallest, and none in the smallest three at one click FD. The inner stop is set for minimum clearance in small front-large rear, less than 0.5mm. This is with 2010 Ridley Noah, 2009 Record shifters and RD.

p.s. The manual is improved - it now describes the correct positioning of the cable at the attachment bolt quite well in both text and diagram.


----------



## sjackman (Jun 8, 2008)

*2010 Super Record 11s vs. 2011 Record 11s*

I'm building up a bike (Specialized Tarmac Pro SL3), and trying to decide between these two groupsets. They're about the same price, and either way I'll be running a Chorus cassette. Which one is better? I've ridden the 2010 SR11, and loved it, but will not get a chance to ride the 2011 Record 11. Has anyone ridden both, and can offer a comparison?


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

I got the 2011 record shifters and rear D. The rear is exactly the same (except for lighter hardware which my old one already had), and was pretty much a waste of money but for some reason I'm pretty anal about the shifters and rear matching so that's why I got it. The shifters have a heavier action, more like old campy, less like shimano, which is why I got them. Other than that they are the same less 6 grams. Although I do not like the vents, they look cheap for some reason, not like the ones on SR. Never had any problems with chain rub on my 2010 SR front D so I felt no need to get the 2011 as its basically identical otherwise. So basically if you like the smoother feel in your levers go 2010, if you like the heavier feel go 2011, though from an aesthetics standpoint the new stuff is not as nice I think, but for what its worth the red bits are not as obtrusive as I originally thought.


----------



## vmsl (Nov 8, 2010)

*2010 vs 2011 Record shifting performance*

As to the accuracy of shifts, let's say I set up a bike with 2010 Record with 53/39 and 12-29 (I live in the Sieras), will the shifting be any more reliable with the 2011 over the 2010 Record group? My only experience benchmark was the 10 speed Record group, and if the 2010 11 speed Record is a bit lighter touch, that works for me. The $500 savings over the 2011 group is what will allow me to move up from DA. Thx


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Just make sure that your rear derailleur has the 12-29-compatible sticker on it or that your frame's deraileur hanger is 28mm long.

Have you considered Compact cranks, btw? Can give you even shorter gears.


----------



## vmsl (Nov 8, 2010)

The hanger (without pulling the wheel or RD) appears to measure about 27.5 mm o/c to the drop out, (Moots Vamoots SL 57 cm Breezer style dropout). 

I found an 8 piece 2011 Record groupo that I can order with 52/39 and I was going to get 12-27 Record and 12-29 Chorus cassettes. I guess If I spec the RD to be 12-29 compatable I'll be OK? The chain stays are 410 mm so that should help with cross over gears as well. The thought of being able to muscle over small, steep rises in the 52x26 and save the FD downshift sounds cool too.

As to gearing, my current set-up is the DA 7803 with 52/39/30 12-25. I would think that the 37 in. gear of a 39x27 would be suitable for everyday rides and the 35 in. gear of the 12x29 can handle the 20%< grades of the toughest Sierra passes. 

The 7803 Group rides nice, I just find myself hating the upper ring FD trim that falls right between the 16 and 17 tooth cogs, thus the desire to drop a mint on a Record group. I never use the 32 in low gear. My hope is that the 52/39 12-29, 11 speed will shift smoothly and reliably, something the 7803 Still does very well. Thx!


----------



## killsoft (Oct 17, 2005)

vmsl said:


> The hanger (without pulling the wheel or RD) appears to measure about 27.5 mm o/c to the drop out, (Moots Vamoots SL 57 cm Breezer style dropout).
> 
> I found an 8 piece 2011 Record groupo that I can order with 52/39 and I was going to get 12-27 Record and 12-29 Chorus cassettes. I guess If I spec the RD to be 12-29 compatable I'll be OK? The chain stays are 410 mm so that should help with cross over gears as well. The thought of being able to muscle over small, steep rises in the 52x26 and save the FD downshift sounds cool too.
> 
> ...


There is only one 2011 Record RD and it will handle the 29-tooth cassette. No need to "spec" anything.

If you're coming from a triple, why not consider the compact for your mountain riding? The 50/34 11-25 combo will be versatile, lighter, and you'll only need to buy one cassette. Most non-pros would be well served by a compact in the mountains.


KS


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

*Elaboration:*

Any 11 speed RD is 12-29 compatible if the frame's derailleur hanger is 28 mm long.
http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/compatibility_11s_rear_der-12-29_sprockets_EN.pdf
As you can see from the bulletin there was a running change in the first generation of 11 speed RDs. They put a sticker on them to help retailers. Older RDs can be retrofit to do 29 teeth with short hangers. New derallieurs will do 29 teeth with a hanger that's as short as 24 mm.

I'd go compact 50/34, no doubt. It gives a much more versatile choice of gearing than 53/39. And buy a Chorus cassette, not Record (or SR). Those Ti cogs are just expense and added running costs. Save weight somewhere else if you feel like it.


----------



## vmsl (Nov 8, 2010)

Not a bad thought considering with Campy 11 in that combo, having the16 will be a nice addition over the Shimano 10 speed version with an 82 inch gear between the 87 and 77 inch gears in the big ring. Either way 11 speed gives some great gearing options. I tend to think the 13 tooth chain ring gap of the 52-39 would be nice with the 12-29 with a familiar down shifting pattern. I guess if I can find some bikes to try try both versions, that would settle the questions. Thx!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I went from standard (53/39) to compact (50/34) this year. The 16 tooth jump took some time to get used too. My point here is that "trying" would give a bias towards the known standard crankset's 14 tooth jump. Over time that one extra click on the thumbshifter (gotta love that five-in-a-throw Campagnolo feature) is learned and forgotten, and what is left is the knee-friendly _usability_ of the compact. 
I'm never going back to standard crankset, but I must admit that at 45 my fastest days are behind me.


----------

